# Tool Talk >  fidget spinner generator :)

## sciencetoolbar

fidget spinner electric generator

----------

Seedtick (Aug 10, 2017)

----------


## sciencetoolbar

the second model is using a single neodymium magnet disc (under the fidget spinner, which is not moving )

----------

Seedtick (Aug 31, 2017)

----------


## sciencetoolbar

and the improved model no 3 which is using 3 neodymium spheres 13 mm + coil iron - less + led 


st

----------


## sciencetoolbar

and a fresh model 3 in 1 which can be configured by user 3 choices


3 neodymium spheres + 3 neodymium discs
st

----------


## sciencetoolbar

the next challenge is to make a fidget spinner generator which can generate aprox 100 V at the beginninig. 
st

----------


## sciencetoolbar

And model no 5 ... reaching 100 V at the begining.
Materials used :
1 neodymium sphere 30 mm
3 neodymium sphere 13 mm - used as extra weight for the fidget spinner 
0.5 $ - cheap fidget spinner  :Smile:  
coil iron-less
9w 230 V led bulb 


st

----------

Seedtick (Sep 23, 2017)

----------

